# would an 40cm tank look stupid on a 60cm long stand?



## AdAndrews (3 Jun 2009)

i have a 35litre arc tank, measuring 40cm x 34cm (lxw) and i need a stand for it, it is currently on a coffee table, but needs to be moved, i am wanting a black cabinet, like the fluval roma 90 cabinet, which is 60cm long, but i was wondering if it would look stupid, being smaller than the cabinet..

got any ideas?


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)

i have had lots of tanks where they have been the same length, but shorter in depth so not sure how it would look. Have you looked in the argos? Lots of people use cabinets from there then just put a support inside the cabinet.


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

not depth, length, the tank is 40cm wide, whereas the stand is 60 wide


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2009)

it's what's inside the tank not what it sits on. 
It'll look fine mate, don't worry.


----------



## rawr (4 Jun 2009)

Well it's ultimately for you to decide mate - you're the one who's gonna have to live with it. Personally, I would prefer the cabinet to fit the tank dimensions but some people wouldn't mind so much.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> not depth, length, the tank is 40cm wide, whereas the stand is 60 wide



i know, i was just telling you my experience's


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

ok, thanks guys, well i dont see where i am going to get a 40cm stand, so i spose i will just have to get the 60cm instead.. has anyone had this stand? do screw holes show up on the surface so that may be seen by the parts not covered by the tanks base

thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)

there are 2 screws on the edge which hold the side panels in. (both sides obviously)


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

where can i get a 40cm black cabinet from?


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> where can i get a 40cm black cabinet from?



argos?
There is no reason why you cant paint the scres or buy some black caps.


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

i have looked on argos, spose i will just have to get the 60cm wont I, i think it will be fine actually.

thanks for your help. just need to decide on a filter then, where do you get these reductions you talked about aaron for the heater?


----------



## dsandson (4 Jun 2009)

Do you have an Ikea near you? Some of their modular free standing wooden cubes might do the trick.


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

i think i will get the 60cm, i want black definately so it fits in with the other furnature, what shall i do about the screws ontop of the cabinet that will be seen?


----------



## Simon D (5 Jun 2009)

As Aaron said the visible fittings are on the side not on the top surface.   

You can get black plastic screw caps to cover any screws from most DIY stores


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> As Aaron said the visible fittings are on the side not on the top surface.
> 
> You can get black plastic screw caps to cover any screws from most DIY stores




no, they are on the surface, it was just how i worded it  a quick diagram that may help, showing the surface.


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Jun 2009)

ok, so its just the 4 end ones isnt it, i will go to b&q and see if i can get something to cover them up then

thanks guys


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2009)

Get a handfull of powder fine sawdust and some pvc glue and mix it up till you have a horrible pale stiff gunk. It's the worlds best filler.


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Jun 2009)

what, on a black stand  lol


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2009)

I think you'll struggle to find a black wood filler, I don't think they're all that common.


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Jun 2009)

ok. thanks, sure i will find something


----------

